# black and greying out



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, they'll eventually gray/white out, too.

My fleabitten Arab gelding was a lovely steel gray with a black mane and tail when I first got him. Now he's completely grayed out and his mane and tail are white.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Umm I would look at the parents and see if they have a black mane and tail or not. My horses are most likely going to keep their dark manes because one of the parents has a black mane. I would just go with it by age, Relan is fully white except his mane and tail. I hope your horse keeps the mane black because it turns out to be so gorgeous!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Well her mama was a bay and wel bays have black tails.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd like to see pictures of your horse showing that, Kaylee.

If the horse has the graying gene they generally have it everywhere in their hair coat, including the mane and tail.

A horse who grays out only on the body while keeping color in their mane and tail would be an oddity, and very interesting to see.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

this is her current color.





























This is her mom and her when they were brought in

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/got-cute-rescue-mare-her-something-67593/


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is Relan's Father. He has the black mane and forelock, and the top of his tail is black but the end is white.








My horse








Relan's half sister Barra








Barra again








And Relan's daughter (relana)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

How old are these horses, especially the sire? 

Looks like your girl is going to be a 'regular' gray, as does her sister.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm just super excited to see how she will be turning out. Greys..you never know what shade you'll get.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> How old are these horses, especially the sire?
> 
> Looks like your girl is going to be a 'regular' gray, as does her sister.


 

this is to the other post,right?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and is fleabitten common amongst greys?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, I'm asking Kaylee. 

Yes, fleabitten is fairly common among grays, especially Arabians.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

The sire was 13. My girl Relana is 4. Barra is 9. They are Lippy/Andalusian/TB crosses. There are even more the same color. Yes they do get some grey hairs in the mane and tail but they never go fully white.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Interesting, since Lippizans generally gray out completely.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

okay,thats what I thought. I rode this grey arab(seems to be a very popular color with arabs). and she was a black fleabitten.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes I know the Lippizans do fully grey out but they have Andalusian and TB in their lines too so I guess that's what makes the colors.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, they either have black fleabites or brown fleabites. My gelding had the brown ones.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

seriously though this little filly has come so far!

I wish I knew her sire.


----------

